
Why It's Taking So Long to Develop a Vaccine for the New Coronavirus - Reedx
https://www.sciencealert.com/who-says-a-coronavirus-vaccine-is-18-months-away
======
DrScump
"Taking so _long_ "?!

Moderna _shipped_ their vaccine a mere _42 days_ after the genome was
published.

This ain't exactly 3D-printing a prototype phone case we're talking about.

